# Team Comm Guy (The Ever Present Quest)



## buzzkill.0621 (Apr 16, 2014)

Forum,

I apologize if there is a thread asking/talking about this.

As I said in my intro thread I'm an 8071 SOCS-C at 2DMSOB
My long time goal is to make the transition from enabler to an operator whether it be as a CSO or crossing over to become an 18E, but for now I'm focusing on my short range target and not the one that's 500 yds out.

My reason for starting this thread if you haven't figured it out from the title is wanting to hear stories of people being the Team Communicator. As in how did you get there and what was your experience like, what areas did you lack in before that you grew in. My present situation, assigned to battalion, is seeming to prevent me from going out with the teams or even being put on a C4ST (The communicators attached to a company) Do any of you have information on being able to get out and go places other than a SOTF? (Already been there and grew from that deployment, but left me wanting to do more)

Operators please feel free to chime in with you thoughts and what your experience was like with the comm guy assigned to your team or just any thing you wish to add.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 16, 2014)

I know a guy out at 2nd MSOB you should talk to.  He's a Puerto Rican Master Sergeant Comm Chief.  I think he's at 2nd MSOB, I know he was at the school house.  He's as legit as they come.  Old time 1st Force Recon Comm guy...1st Force Indoc/BRC/MCD/MFF/3 SOTG CQB packages, you name it.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sir, I know exactly who you are talking about. This Master Sergeant happens to be my Master Sergeant. My MSgt before him was also a Force Comm guy. So I've got the leadership that knows what it's like to be in that position. The problem is that we don't have the bodies in our radio shop to give a guy up. We only have four radio guys in my shop that are below SSgt.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 30, 2014)

Pm me your phone number.


----------

